# Home Made Cherry Pie



## pops6927 (Dec 13, 2017)

Apr 4, 2010#25



Time to put the lard to use! My gorgeous wife helped me out and did all the work making the pie!
2 cups flour, 1 tsp salt, 5 tbsp ice water and 2/3 cup lard; cut in with a pastry cutter, roll into balls, flatten and roll out onto pie plate, add cherry pie filling and top crust, bake 40 min @ 400° until it's light brown and bubbly! Here's the Qview:

ingredients and lard:







Wife cutting in the lard:







Rolling OUT the dough (not In it, lol!):







Into the oven:







And voila, Cherry Pie!







Tomorrow, the ham!
Last edited: Aug 31, 2017
PopsLinks-About Me!-Smokehouse-Wet Curing Brine-Leg to Ham-Orig Bacon Ona Stick-Breakf Saus-B.S. Seas-Cured Turkey-Corn Cobs-Orig Dried Beef-Naked Dixee Chx-Chix CutUp-Salt Potatoes-Cold Smoke Chs-Lo-Salt Turkey-YAWYE-Chx Skin-Brine Needle-Curing Salt-Ham Bags-BuckBoard-BP Biscuits-Butcher's Knot-Sausage Prep-Son's BBB-ANSI-MiniFridge-Graduation-POBx-Search-Stuffing-Qview-4turkey-Chris Smoke-Easter-Beef Needle-V Ribs-LS Cure Brine-CCpellets-Smoked Chs-Piggy-Buffet-Picnic-Can Bacon-PkPic-MknBcn-Party-HangSR-HolChs-TGT-PriRb-ICBT-PartyII-CnBf-Wade-HamII-ABB-FQF-BB-TT-CR-TCC-C


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 13, 2017)

Fabulous Pie Pops! 

It doesn't get any better than that my friend.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks great Pops!!  Gotta love a pie with so much filling its trying to escape out the top.
I haven't had a pie crust made with lard in years.  Always loved that.
Gary 
.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2017)

You have different weather in Texas...   We ain't got no cherries....  Sure looks good...  I think I can taste the pie...


----------



## griz400 (Dec 14, 2017)

very nice pie... points to the wife  .....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2017)

Good looking pie Pops!
Cherry is my favorite!
Al


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 14, 2017)

Great looking pie Pops! Lard just does something special to a pie crust.

Barry.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 14, 2017)

Good looking pie Pops. I have done a lot of apple pies and then smoked them instead of baking them.


----------

